# Paramedic Jobs in Connecticut



## IrightI (Apr 14, 2011)

Hello All,

My wife and I are looking to relocate to CT once Medic school is done for me.  We have family in the Hartford area.  Does anyone know of any companies in the area?  I have done a search, and came up with Aetna Ambulance based in Hartford.  How are they?  Are there any County or Hospital based services in the state?  Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## rbromme (Apr 15, 2011)

In Hartford there is
Aetna/ASM - http://www.asm-aetna.com/
AMR - http://www.amr.net/

In surrounding area
AMR of New Haven, Waterbury and Bridgeport
Hunter's based in Meriden - http://www.huntersamb.com/
New Britain EMS - http://nbems.org/
American Ambulance Norwich - http://www.americanamb.com/
Campion in Waterbury - http://www.campionambulance.com/
Nelson in North Haven (IFT Company) - http://www.nelsonambulance.com/

Some fire based places also.

Not a complete list, but that should give you a start.


----------



## IrightI (Apr 15, 2011)

Thank you for taking the time to get that list.  I appreciate that, it gives me a good start.


----------



## firetender (Apr 15, 2011)

*thanks to Everyone!*



IrightI said:


> Thank you for taking the time to get that list.  I appreciate that, it gives me a good start.



That's why people come and people stay here!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 17, 2011)

I worked for American Ambulance in Norwich back in the late 80's, early 90's. 
(I wasn't a medic then, just an EMT...)

They had very, very nice trucks. And from what my friends from home say, they still do. They run ALS Ambulance, ALS Intercept, BLS and CCT for Norwich and the surrounding area. Also ALS for the casinos. 

HERE are the protocols for medics.  

For what it's worth, I enjoyed working there. I made a lot of good friends and learned a lot. And Hartford is 40 minutes from Norwich.


----------

